# Headphones b/w Rs.500-700/- range



## arani (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to buy a good quality headphone online with proper bass and treble. Please suggest me some options as I am not knowledgeable enough about this stuff. The maximum I can afford is 700 bucks..

P.S. I prefer over-the-ear and on-the-ear headphones


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 29, 2013)

For PC or Mobile?? pls specify


----------



## arani (Jan 29, 2013)

For PC mainly..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillips SHP2000


----------

